# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Belly Heat or Back Heat for racks?

## jordy1380

I would like to know what is the best type of heat for the snakes in a rack. I recently made a rack for a variety of snakes that I have and I used rear heat in the rack and it seems to be working well. I was wondering if one is better than the other. I know that back heat is more cost efficient than belly heat because you buy less heat tape, but which is better?

----------


## FatBoy

I think it is according to the rack design.  Belly heat is probally better but if your rack is completely enclosed then back heat will work just fine.  We just built a melamine rack enclosed with solid sides and back and it holds heat very well with back heat.  If you have open sides or back I would think belly heat would be the best option.

----------


## sho220

Either one can be made to work well. Like was mentioned above, sometimes it depends on rack design. Room configuration also plays a part. Is it in a designated herp room that's kept warmer than normal? The size of the actual tubs can probably play a part as well.

----------


## twh

> I know that back heat is more cost efficient than belly heat because you buy less heat tape, but which is better?


i'm not sure i follow this,back heat usually requires much more wattage seeing that it's less effiecent which means more electric cost and more thermostats in multi rack set ups.have fun!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

A lot has to do with the ambient temp of your room as well, if your room is cool I would recommend belly heat over back heat. (it would be much more efficient)

Note: Made a poll for you  :Wink:

----------


## m00kfu

It's really going to come down to the room the rack is being kept in.  If your ambient temperatures are being controlled for the entire room, back heat will be enough to give your snakes the hot spot they need.  However, if you'll be keeping it in a room that isn't maintained specifically for the reptiles, you'll probably be better off with belly heat.

----------


## ScottyBoa

I personally don't see any advantage to back heat ever.  What is more is that I also don't see when it would ever be easier to install.  Maybe that's just me.  I am and will always use belly heat.

----------


## psycho

Back heat is usually for hatchlings or if incubating but i would recommend belly heat

----------


## waltah!

I use back heat in my RBI racks and the homemade racks that I have. They are fully enclosed racks and room temp is always between 78-82F. The temp gradient is perfect and my snakes are doing great, so I guess it's working out just fine.
If room temps are cool I would certainly do belly heat.

----------


## Boanerges

Belly heat for me  :Good Job:

----------


## Haydenphoto

I went with back heat . I have a friend that lost 4 snakes due to belly heat the stat went haywire and he had belly heat . Well now everything he has is back ! I have one 6 slot and 2 three slot rack all sides and back closed and keep great heat for them like nost have said i think it all comes down to how the rack is made  :Smile:

----------


## Haydenphoto

> i'm not sure i follow this,back heat usually requires much more wattage seeing that it's less effiecent which means more electric cost and more thermostats in multi rack set ups.have fun!


I had belly heat and had a friend lose 4 snakes when the stat went but i use only back heat now and see no diff in my bill .

----------


## likebull1

Back heat all the way. Seems like a lot of people who are against it never tried it.  I don't trust belly heat for a second.  I would rather have my thermostat malfunction with back than belly.

----------


## Denial

I have some racks with back heat but most have belly heat. Imo it is harder to get my temps right with back heat. But it works for a lot of people. Belly heat works best for me although there are risks with any kind of heating element. I have lost a snake in the past to a faulty thermostat that was controlling belly heat in an animal plastic ensloure so I am aware of the danger with it

----------


## Mitch21

The poll should have a "Both" option...

----------


## Simpson Balls

Belly heat all the way!

Daniel

----------


## nixer

> Back heat all the way. Seems like a lot of people who are against it never tried it.  I don't trust belly heat for a second.  I would rather have my thermostat malfunction with back than belly.


alot of ppl that talk down on belly heat have never tried it.

i had a belly heat rack that went wrong. lucky i didnt lose any snakes. but i have 3 tubs with holes that are 3" wide and 12" long in them now.

also back heat doesnt work if your rack is poorly made! the tubs have to fit you cant have 2" of space on each side of the tub and expect much

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

If your ambient room temp stays above 74F back heat is fine. If below 74F then belly heat is recommended. My racks use 3 in. or 4 in. heat tape w/ belly heat.

----------


## DesignerBP

i use belly so that the heat its distributed more evenly. never used back heat but i can imagine most of the heat would rise to upper tubs.

----------


## lance

I think and have heard that belly heat is the best route to go for the snakes in helping digest there food.

lance

----------


## nixer

> If your ambient room temp stays above 74F back heat is fine. If below 74F then belly heat is recommended. My racks use 3 in. or 4 in. heat tape w/ belly heat.





> i use belly so that the heat its distributed more evenly. never used back heat but i can imagine most of the heat would rise to upper tubs.





> I think and have heard that belly heat is the best route to go for the snakes in helping digest there food.
> 
> lance


really? first off my room temp is right around 71 right now.  i dont have any problems and never have with back heat. have you tried back heated racks?

how did you test that its more even?  do you have multiple probes taking temps from every inch of tub to come up with this, but atleast you posted that you have never used back heat.

as for the last one while you might have heard that there is no proof that either is different and one could venture off and say that either way does not matter i have never had problems from either back or belly heated racks.  both snakes eat the same and both poo the same.  i really wish that ppl would stop posting someone elses personal choice as fact

----------


## takagari

when someone can come upw ith a real test to show me the difference, i will belive it.

two identical racks beside each other, one on belly one on back, if you can prove a diference in the snakes on either side, that is reliable. I will believe you. 

For now there is no proof which works better, as BOTH methods have worked for different people.

The reason belly is so strong is because thats what is beat into most peoples heads and what has been done for a long time. at no point have i seen it proven belly heat works better, Snakes absorb there body heat from what they are laying on, aswell as the air temp. 

i will be using back when I build my new room

----------

_nixer_ (10-14-2009)

----------


## DesignerBP

> how did you test that its more even?  do you have multiple probes taking temps from every inch of tub to come up with this, but atleast you posted that you have never used back heat.


tested with my temp gun. i went to a friends house yesterday who uses back heat and his temps where were pretty much even as well. the upper tubs were only warmer by a degree or two. it was 6 tubs high and only the top 2 tubs were slightly warmer.

----------

_nixer_ (10-14-2009)

----------


## nixer

> tested with my temp gun. i went to a friends house yesterday who uses back heat and his temps where were pretty much even as well. the upper tubs were only warmer by a degree or two. it was 6 tubs high and only the top 2 tubs were slightly warmer.


with alot of racks the top 2 tubs are typically warmer than the bottom one with both back and belly heat

----------


## takagari

I have thought about that issue.

When I build my snake room I will be ensuring better airflow across the back of the racks. since the room will be temp controlled it will probably work better for me this way  :Smile:

----------


## mooingtricycle

cold room and uses back heat exclusively. hmmmmmmm  got a fairly decent collection now too and no problems at all with this setup.

----------


## phil7870

i want to build a hatchling rack for corns would back heat do ??

----------

